# Rear Brake Caliper release?



## jp_97glxvr6 (Jun 25, 2006)

Is there a release for the caliper on the rear brake assembly? I'm putting new pads on and need the caliper to release. Help?


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

Please explain. Are you talking about the parking brake cable or are you talking about retracting the pistons?


----------



## jp_97glxvr6 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*

Figured it out on my own. Thanks!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*

Release parking brake, take off the two lock bolts and you should be able to remove caliper from its mountin position...remove pads...now to retract piston to make room for thicker new pads....you MUST turn the piston clockwise as you press it back into the caliper. Two ways to do this...ez...go to Autozone which loans out "caliper retracting tool" it has a bunch of attachments so find the one that just fits into the notches on the piston, put that on the tool and crank away...Harder..just use a pair of needle nosed pliers to engage the notches, put caliper on something sturdy (I use a big block 'o wood to hold it up hi so you don't stress brake hose)..then you bear down on it and twist...can be done, but way harder than with the retractor tool, so I'd strongly reccomend layin you hands on one of those! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

